

Ask HN: Marketplace for Rapid App Development? Hackathon Marketplace  - livestyle

As a business owner and digital marketing consultant for larger brands. I get tasked with fleshing out concepts for apps regularly. By the time I get wireframes done and specs done usually the original motivation has passed.<p>My question is this. Is it possible to create a marketplace around hackathon type rapid app development. I could see brands spending upwards of $2k an up for an app concept to be done in 24-48 hours.<p>Would it be worth it to developers to make money in short bursts like this?<p>Anywho.. just a thought .. Interested in your thoughts.<p>Tom
======
livestyle
Any takers?

